# Ebiken group buy #1 2014



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello GTA folks!
In this new Lunar year we at Ebiken will continue where we left off with our group buy as I have been getting texts and eager skype messages on when I will do another group buy. Once again, I thank all those who have been supportive of me and with my new endeavour in the market I will have less time to do these group buys. However, I will try to as often as I can.

In this group buy I will offer some equipment items as well as shrimp. The same rule all applies as before. Payment a week before planned arrival to Toronto via email bank transfer or Paypal + fees. Pickup location will be sent to you via PM once everything is confirmed. Everyone is expected to be free on time of arrival which is usually on Saturday or Sunday afternoonish.

Planning to ship this on week of 21st that means this will close on the 14th. 

*Special* Any purchase of CRYSTAL type shrimp including TB (not the bigger group of caridina which includes tigers) of over $200 receive a free mosura BKK.

Dark Blue OEBT (most are royal blue ) incredible price of 10 for $100! Unbeatable quality and price! Limited quantity!
Blondes and light blues 10 for $60

BKK/Panda Mix 5 for $50
WR/RR mix 5 for $75
Low grade blue bolt 5 for $75 10 for $120
Mosura BKK $35 each or 5 for $150
Bloody Mary 10 for $70
CBS SS/SS+ 10 for $60 20+ for $5 each
CBS SSS 10 for $80

More equipment to come!


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

All orders shipping out this weekend. Any unpaid orders by tonight will be removed.


----------

